# Latest Curry to NYK's Rumors...



## USSKittyHawk

*Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*



> The holdup in a Knick-Bull deal is the Bulls' refusal to take one of the Knicks' two first-round picks next year. The Bulls prefer a young player added to the package, such as David Lee or Trevor Ariza.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/54475.htm

I'm telling you right now if they get rid of Ariza for Curry I will be one unhappy Knick fan. Then I will want Zeke to get out of town immediately. I don't like this at all, especially if we will still be stuck with Penny and Tim. Why can't Paxson take Q, or Tim? Jeez. :upset: I don't even want Curry in a Knick uniform....


----------



## Brolic

*Re: Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*

Chicago has the leverage the Knicks cant just sign Curry they need the sign and trade its up to Thomas to decide what he wont give up. Of course he wants to trade Penny or TT but if I were the Bulls Id want Ariza Sweetney and a draft pick, but if I were the Knicks I dont know Ariza is your sf for the future; unless Isaih is that in love with QRich there; but TT is in the last year of his contract so's PH tough call there's other teams interested in Curry too out and Bulls rather trade him out west


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*



kamaze said:


> there's other teams interested in Curry too out and Bulls rather trade him out west


I hope another team snatches Curry up to be honest with you. I heard Portland wants him..good for them. I'm sorry I do not want him on my team. Not with a possible heart ailment, and a kid that isn't confident enough to take a dna test to prove that he is ok. :gopray: Please someone else snatch him up..pretty please.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*

I hear larry brown isnt exactly in love with Curry. To trade away a 1st round pick and a great young player in Ariza who is the future, would be yet another stupid move by Thomas.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*



Kitty said:


> http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/54475.htm
> 
> I'm telling you right now if they get rid of Ariza for Curry I will be one unhappy Knick fan. Then I will want Zeke to get out of town immediately. I don't like this at all, especially if we will still be stuck with Penny and Tim. Why can't Paxson take Q, or Tim? Jeez. :upset: I don't even want Curry in a Knick uniform....



Chicago probally doesn't want Q or Tim because they really dont have a use for them. Q would be a decent fit because of his Chicago roots but they have enough young shooters as is. The Bulls can't be too picky because Curry could just walk after a year but it doesn't sound like he is even going to both signing the QO at this point even.


----------



## Brolic

*Re: Rumor: Will Ariza be part of the Curry deal?*

I dont think its smart to take Qrich long contract just to get something for Curry


----------



## Petey

> "The Knicks and Bulls continued serious discussions yesterday about a sign-and-trade for Chicago free-agent center Eddy Curry, sources said."
> 
> -New York Post





> "Curry has told friends the Knicks are still in the mix. The deadline for Curry to re-sign with the Bulls for their one-year, $5.1 million qualifying offer has been pushed back from today to Monday."
> 
> -New York Post





> "The Knicks are willing to give up forwards Tim Thomas and Michael Sweetney and a No. 1 draft pick for Curry in a sign-and-trade deal, and New York will not require Curry to take a DNA test, a source told the Sun-Times."
> 
> -Chicago Sun-Times





> "The holdup in a Knick-Bull deal is the Bulls' refusal to take one of the Knicks' two first-round picks next year. The Bulls prefer a young player added to the package, such as David Lee or Trevor Ariza."
> 
> -New York Post





> "Eddy says he really doesn't want to play for the Bulls anymore,'' a close associate of Curry said. ''He feels the Bulls broke their promise to re-sign him when he was medically cleared to play again. He also believes the Bulls leaked information from his medical reports to give people the impression that something is seriously wrong with him if he doesn't take that DNA test."
> 
> -Chicago Sun-Times


It's some interesting stuff. If the Knicks can get away with adding a pick instead of Lee or Ariza and Curry can stay healthy, it's a great payoff. If not, it's like having another Houston type situation on the team. I can't understand why Thomas won't give up a first, like Thorn, unless he/they feel it won't greatly improve the team... to where the pick is useless.

-Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I don't want Curry here...for petesake!!


----------



## arenas809

Kitty said:


> I don't want Curry here...for petesake!!


I guess you want Channing Frye, Jerome James, or one of the other undersized scrub forwards playing the bulk of the minutes at center.

I've always been a Curry fan, if Isiah can get him without giving up the farm, it will be a steal.

Curry's running around scrimmaging on a daily basis, with what he knows about his condition, would he be doing that if he were told by doctors he was in serious danger?

Would they even be allowing him to do that if that were the case?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

arenas809 said:


> I guess you want Channing Frye, Jerome James, or one of the other undersized scrub forwards playing the bulk of the minutes at center.
> 
> I've always been a Curry fan, if Isiah can get him without giving up the farm, it will be a steal.
> 
> Curry's running around scrimmaging on a daily basis, with what he knows about his condition, would he be doing that if he were told by doctors he was in serious danger?
> 
> Would they even be allowing him to do that if that were the case?


If you were reading the previous posts on this board about the situation, you would have known why I don't want him. He has a possible heart condition..that is a big no no in my book. If he didn't why couldn't he play late in the season then? I don't care how many scrimmages he is doing, that is his choice, and his risk. I don't want to take the chance of watching him get hurt on the court, or having him retire and get stuck with the bill. The Knicks been there done that and I'm tired of the repeated episodes of injured players (see...LJ, Longley..possibly Houston). I have never said anything about his actual skills on the court which is pretty good even though he can't rebound that well. What I am stressing is his condition. So yes, I rather have a "healthy" heart than a weak one. I am also stressing the fact they the Bulls want Ariza which I am not pleased about at all which lead me to say "I don't want Curry here."


----------



## The True Essence

if we give them TT, their probably gonna end up being the real winners in this deal...they would have an assload of cap room next season and sign a superstar...

curry is what he is...a crappy shotblocker, a crappy rebounder, and a good post scorer.

i dont wanna build another chicago dynasty...


look what the mcdyess and whoever elses expiring contracts did for phoenix....

i know they wont help us cause were raping the cap...but still....


----------



## truth

PennyHardaway said:


> if we give them TT, their probably gonna end up being the real winners in this deal...they would have an assload of cap room next season and sign a superstar...
> 
> curry is what he is...a crappy shotblocker, a crappy rebounder, and a good post scorer.
> 
> i dont wanna build another chicago dynasty...
> 
> 
> look what the mcdyess and whoever elses expiring contracts did for phoenix....
> 
> i know they wont help us cause were raping the cap...but still....


The only way the Bulls get cap space next year is iff they send additional players with longer contracts.Make believe Curry gets signed and traded straight up for TT.The Bulls current salary roll goes up this year and is reduced by TT (13 mil)next year.In reality next year they go under the cap by Currys current salary.It would be no different than signing Curry for one year and letting him go the next...

Its much different if Curry is signed and traded at 6.5 mil and two other players with longer contracts are also sent over.Then you clear alot of cap


----------



## The True Essence

but its not a straight up tim for curry deal...if we send david lee or something...we gotta take some more crap back....and isnt antonio davis expiring?.........


----------



## truth

PennyHardaway said:


> but its not a straight up tim for curry deal...if we send david lee or something...we gotta take some more crap back....and isnt antonio davis expiring?.........


There was talk on the bulls board that AD is in the trade,but its really shady...

All i was saying is if the trade was Sweets and TT,its not a huge cap saving over retaining Curry at 5 million...If they were to sign him for 12 mil,its another story


----------



## son of oakley

truth said:


> There was talk on the bulls board that AD is in the trade,but its really shady...


I haven't checked the bulls board but I know elsewhere some are speculating we'd cut AD so Chi could resign him for the vets minimum. Could be what Paxson was referring to when he spoke of a "bizarre" proposal.


----------



## knicksfan

Isnt AD a MAJOR 13 million dollar expiring. Why the hell would we cut him?


----------



## son of oakley

knicksfan said:


> Isnt AD a MAJOR 13 million dollar expiring. Why the hell would we cut him?



Because Chi doesn't want to give him up but they might have to to make the numbers work in a trade with us. Curry is a base year contract player, so making things work gets very convoluted. If we cut him they get him back and those 13M will still come off our books at the end of the year regardless if he's on our bench or theirs. It's win-win as they say.


----------



## truth

son of oakley said:


> Because Chi doesn't want to give him up but they might have to to make the numbers work in a trade with us. Curry is a base year contract player, so making things work gets very convoluted. If we cut him they get him back and those 13M will still come off our books at the end of the year regardless if he's on our bench or theirs. It's win-win as they say.


oak,you hit the nail on the head.....i dont know if that "trade" would fly as it sort of smells as being "pre arranged"....One thing about Zeke,he sure keeps things lively in knickworld


----------



## Hakeem

Seriously, is Trevor Ariza really "the future"?


----------



## son of oakley

Hakeem said:


> Seriously, is Trevor Ariza really "the future"?



Probably not, but who can say, he's only 20 and while still raw he's got some nice things going on. A good head seems to be one of them and that's something this team sorely needs. For instance he's coachable, likeable, and a hard worker. We could see his shot improve over the course of one season and he put on visible muscle in the off-season. He's very conscientiously addressing his flaws.

There are two or three things that really muddies this whole Curry scenario for me.

1) The heart has to be an obvious concern. We got snookered by Camby's frailty, then both McDyess' and Houston's knees. We can't keep trading assets away for guys who turn out to be non performers.

2) Defense. It's one thing to trade Sweets for Curry because they are similar players, both offensive oriented post players. Like Curry, Sweets has a high FG% and an ability to draw fouls and double teams. While I concede Curry has the greater upside, that upside is theoretical. So presently what advantage Curry has in size and offense Sweets somewhat makes up for in rebounds.

But to also include the likes of Ariza and/or Lee is troublesome because they are supposed to be the defensive antidote for a team already comprised predominantly of weak defensive scorers. We simply can't have NO defenders and expect to do very well. Malik Rose is not so good that he can solely man the defense for a 15 man roster.

3) That said, the Knicks will never be much without a frontcourt stud, and we know how hard they are to come by, especially for a franchise hellbent on NOT earning high draft picks or getting under the cap to sign premium FAs. So I understand the desire to take on the significant risk Curry represents.

So, we have to be willing to give stuff up to get, but I hate for it to be our young, inexpensive defensive hopefuls that don't get replaced in this trade. To that extent I might be more inclined to give up even greater offensive talents like Sweets, TT, or even a Q-Rich or Crawford (assumes a 3-way trade).


----------



## Da Grinch

Ha sueng jin, theo ratliff,& sergei monya for penny's ending deal...and then move on.

leave the eddy curry stuff behind , and i am a big fan of curry but this is too much trouble and too much of a hassle.


----------



## Hakeem

Sweetney is one of my favourite players based on what little I've seen of him. That's the problem, though -- I haven't seen a whole lot of him. I know that he has some really nice post moves and that he can rebound a bit and that he hustles. His per 40 minute stats look pretty good -- 17 and 11 -- and he's very efficient. I also know that he fouls like Shawn Kemp and doesn't play much defense. Is there anything else about his game that's worth knowing? Is he likely to improve a lot? How good will he be in his prime? Below average? Solid? Borderline All-Star?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Da Grinch said:


> Ha sueng jin, theo ratliff,& sergei monya for penny's ending deal...and then move on.
> 
> leave the eddy curry stuff behind , and i am a big fan of curry but this is too much trouble and too much of a hassle.


Thank you Grinch..this is what I'm talking about! :clap:


----------



## son of oakley

Hakeem said:


> Sweetney is one of my favourite players based on what little I've seen of him. That's the problem, though -- I haven't seen a whole lot of him. I know that he has some really nice post moves and that he can rebound a bit and that he hustles. His per 40 minute stats look pretty good -- 17 and 11 -- and he's very efficient. I also know that he fouls like Shawn Kemp and doesn't play much defense. Is there anything else about his game that's worth knowing? Is he likely to improve a lot? *How good will he be in his prime?* Below average? Solid? Borderline All-Star?


It's too hard to say right now. A parent died in the summer between college and his first season so he was understandably depressed and locked on the IR. One of Isiah's moves as GM was to take the chains off and activate Sweets, but he got limited PT. He got in much better shape last offseason and had a shot to earn the starting spot but he lost out to a pretty good 2-way PF in Kurt Thomas. Again his minutes were limited by a glut of veteran PFs and a propensity to foul. One thing with Sweets, he gives fouls but he also draws them. Good FG%, lots of FTs. 

His primary strength is good positioning and footwork in the post and a low center of gravity which makes him very hard to move off the blocks. however he also shows signs of having a midrange jumper and an agility to roll to the bucket, but they are far less developed. He also has a great nose for the ball and "sticky" hands, so the ball seems to find him on rebounds. 

his great limitations are height and weight, and unfortunately both conspire against his defense. He's a hacker, but the effort is there, so experience could help.

If someone put a gun to my head today I'd say Sweets can be a solid non all-star starter, especially if paired with a lanky defender center, but most of us are very anxious to see more of him to know just what he's got.


----------

